# Younger on TVLand



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

You would think with this show having a Showcase in TiVo it would be a breeze to record...but of course it's on a Viacom network, which means their listings (aka the impossible OnePass for _The Daily Show_ which will never be resolved) are created by people who have no business making up TV listings.

When I set up the OnePass, it had the first two episodes airing on March 31 as new half-hours consecutively...which makes all the sense in the world. Now though, Viacom decided to re-send the listings out to make it an hour premiere in an hour timeslot with 101 and 102 in it. This of course makes the TiVo think the Thursday rerun is also new, but it's just repeats of 101 or 102.

Not hard to delete them, but Viacom really needs to learn how to use the (R) flag like everybody else.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

So does Spike for the show Cops. What a pain even though its dead last on my Season, I mean OnePasses.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

rahnbo said:


> So does Spike for the show Cops. What a pain even though its dead last on my Season, I mean OnePasses.


That one I didn't even bother to go with a pass at all; I set up a manual record for Saturdays at 7pm local time for that one because it just records every single one they have. Thankfully it's a steady timeslot and any repeats are easily deleted out of ToDo.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

mrschimpf said:


> That one I didn't even bother to go with a pass at all; I set up a manual record for Saturdays at 7pm local time for that one because it just records every single one they have. Thankfully it's a steady timeslot and any repeats are easily deleted out of ToDo.


I think I'll try that again. The last time Cops wasn't on but something I wanted to see was airing...so I only got part of that show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mrschimpf said:


> You would think with this show having a Showcase in TiVo it would be a breeze to record...but of course it's on a Viacom network, which means their listings (aka the impossible OnePass for _The Daily Show_ which will never be resolved) are created by people who have no business making up TV listings.


Actually, its "The Nightly Show" that was the problem recently..



rahnbo said:


> So does Spike for the show Cops. What a pain even though its dead last on my Season, I mean OnePasses.


Though regarding this and the Daily Show, did it/would it actually have recorded episodes?

I know like I sound like I'm defending it, but the guide data seems to be a LOT better nowadays (last MANY years).

I still OCD-ly often delete these reruns I see while skimming the To Do list (even handier to do on the iOS app)... But nowadays, POSSIBLY with the exception of The Nightly Show, since I think I deleted a bunch YESTERDAY that were for TODAY, if I wait, the extras eventually go away..


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I have this scheduled so I'll have to check that Tivo. I have stupid situations like this for several shows. I don't understand, just basically, why if a show does NOT have the 'new' tag on it, it gets recorded anyway. This spans over several channels including TVLand, and has for some time now.

There are a couple of shows I've watched for years but have to just manually record to avoid having nine million airings record throughout the week.

Ha! I'm like you, Matt - I frequently cruise through my 'to do' list and delete the stuff that shouldn't be in there.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

mattack said:


> I still OCD-ly often delete these reruns I see while skimming the To Do list (even handier to do on the iOS app)... But nowadays, POSSIBLY with the exception of The Nightly Show, since I think I deleted a bunch YESTERDAY that were for TODAY, if I wait, the extras eventually go away..


Yes, when it comes to Cops it records all the darn time unless I delete them first, which is more of a pain now with the delete confirmation.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have this scheduled so I'll have to check that Tivo. I have stupid situations like this for several shows. I don't understand, just basically, why if a show does NOT have the 'new' tag on it, it gets recorded anyway. This spans over several channels including TVLand, and has for some time now.


Tivos DO NOT AND NEVER HAVE USED a "new tag".

They use the "original air date".

While I, as someone who likes to fiddle with things, *WOULD* prefer a preference to "not record the shows without guide data", I agree that what it does now is mostly the right thing for "regular end users".. i.e. make it easy to use/friendly.

I say "mostly" since a halfway solution that probably would fit _most_ needs (not the Comedy Central issue) would be some kind of "only record in prime time" checkbox. THEN you'd only get duplicates IF they were without guide data AND in prime time.. But then you'd MISS the rare preempted-and-aired-in-the-middle-of-the-night episode if it also didn't have guide data.

"Extra" recordings bug me _less_ than if it had missed a recording I want.. so what it has now is less bad...


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Bumping this back up for the August 2, 2017 episode; listings are currently showing an _Everybody Loves Raymond_ rerun at 10pm/1am next Wednesday when they said last night there is indeed a new episode that night. Setup the ELR rerun at 10pm just in case Rovi doesn't get it in.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! 

Oh boy, another show to add to the list of shows we have to babysit because Rovi sucks.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

On my end, this got fixed with today's service call. That's not to say they won't 'unfix' it, but I guess it's something.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

sharkster said:


> On my end, this got fixed with today's service call. That's not to say they won't 'unfix' it, but I guess it's something.


Saw that too, thank goodness. They almost did the same with the one on the 12th but resolved that before it became an issue.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Another bump; the show isn't on this week due to the holiday, but TV Land has one of those idiotic 5 minute 'recaps' Viacom likes to throw on tomorrow night where it usually airs under the title of "Big Little Liza", which is next week's episode (505) which is flagging as that new episode. _Teachers_ has the same thing tomorrow night. All you'll get is a _Raymond_ repeat otherwise, so it's safe to delete (the episode is in my To-Do next Tuesday unaffected).


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Overnight, the 'new' tag was taken off, so tonight's new episode *will not* record under OnePass (set it manually). I've just about had it with Viacom's listings idiocy at this point.


----------

